# big thanks to hash hacker theory and everyone



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanted to give a thank you to everyone involved in bionic development and give others a place to say thanks, now having booth cameras and almost everything working thanks again guys


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, thanks!! Wait we have both cams working now?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol. Soon glad I didn't get the Bionic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea the new 3 11 nightly has front facing camera for thouse who arnt a holes


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

shaggy5991 said:


> Just wanted to give a thank you to everyone involved in bionic development and give others a place to say thanks, now having booth cameras and almost everything working thanks again guys


Did you buy them a 12 pack each?







lol


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is that on AOKP or CM9 nightly (or both)?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

i see changelog for AOKP only but CM9 and AOPK were uploaded at the same time,doesnt hurt to try


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Lol no dev has posted anything about both cameras working.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


read the changelog,3/10/2012, stop trying to be a internet gangster and leave this folks alone


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

For those who cant find the changelog
http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/ChangeLog-AOKP.html


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

update camerafix by rapmv78 for FFC picture taking


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Ffc is useless without video. Fyi.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Eh,One step closer i guess


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

To each his own,let him enjoy his new rom features and this lovely community.


----------



## steven.rn (Dec 1, 2011)

!M4G3 said:


> To each his own,let him enjoy his new rom features and this lovely community.


Hey bud, which one did you flash? I've had problems with the 3/10 and 11 builds of the cm9 flavor; although all was well on cm9 ics on 3/8... I'd be happy to hear someone got it flashed and working. Did the whole wipe, system format, dalvik wipe, everything.... but no joy with either of those builds, they lock up at the M logo for me.

That's not to say to say I'm not happy; I am tickled pink by hash, theory and the ICS builds so far.... rockin!


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I havent tried the newest build yet(downloading it now)but one i tried the AOKP i never went back to CM9,are you in safe mode?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Doesnt do the face unlock tho.
Rapmv78's camera mod writes the camera preview directly to the screen. Bypasses the OS which needs to detect the face.
FFC works,ill never use it tho lol until facelock works


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> Lol. Soon glad I didn't get the Bionic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Then go to galaxy nexus forums... trololololoooollllll! Bionic is amazing phone that shares 90% same hardware as your phone.. get over ur gnex. Sheesh

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

